# Problem in install subtitlefixer



## MHA152 (Aug 11, 2013)

Hello. I want to install SubtitleFixer from the source and the installation was successful but now when I want to use it I can't and I get this error: 
	
	



```
subtitlefixer: Command not found.
```


----------



## fonz (Aug 11, 2013)

Have you tried the Interrupted Unix FAQ, question 3?


----------



## MHA152 (Aug 11, 2013)

I do that but the problem stayed. I understand what is the problem: I must run the program on the address /usr/bin/subtitlefixer with Python. I write this command and it works: `python /usr/bin/subtitlefixer`


----------

